# Vitalin Puppy



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I spotted this at the wholesalers it's not as cheap as the standard vitalin being £18 for 15 kilos but I wondered what thoughts were on suitability for food for mice?

It is 32% protein and ingredients are chicken meat meal, rice, corn, chicken oil, oats, herring, dried brewers yeasts, whole dried egg, sugar beet pulp, whole linseed, fish oils vitamins and minerals. Which are vit A vit D3 vit E and Omega 3 and 6.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If you used it,you wouldn't need much. 32% is a lot of protein!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Woah! I can see why it's got so much protein: chicken, herring, yeast, egg. A very nice food, but use very small portions so you're not too hard on their kidneys. Diamond brand puppy has 31%, but fortunately the bites are very small. It does mean it lasts you for ages, though!

Diamond is: Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour, chicken fat, dried plain beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, salmon oil, vitamins and minerals (lots). This kibble seems really comparable.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

So mixed with straights or a wild bird seed would it be okay?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed mine something very similar; all of the meeces get one piece every other day, breeding, pregnant or nursing meeces get a chunk every day, with pregnant and mursing does getting one piece twice a day.

It sounds like a really good product to me!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You'd want about one part of Vitalin puppy food to 3 parts grain to balance out the protein levels


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I was considering switching from original to puppy but the high protien put me off a bit, So carried on with original but i might get the puppy in a small bag for nursing doe and youngsters.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I couldn't find a smaller bag at Best Pets.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

kellyt said:


> I couldn't find a smaller bag at Best Pets.


Chances are i wont either then :roll:


----------

